# I don't know where to begin on this. .....



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/herpes-infected-monkeys-invade-florida-153637867.html?soc_src=mediacontentstory


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

1. Buy ammo
2. Buy latex gloves
3. Kill monkeys 
But in all seriousness this is scary


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They have so many non-native critters living there, tough to go out for an evening stroll, something may get you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> 1. Buy ammo
> 2. Buy latex gloves
> 3. Kill monkeys
> But in all seriousness this is scary


I think this might be the right road!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

youngdon said:


> I think this might be the right road!


You would probably need permits and licensing out the ying-yang.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

.22 CB Long ammo & nobody will even know that you've taken the shot.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

anyway to get them relocated to D.C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what we need .... More monkeys !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

maybe the herpes will clean out D.C.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't have sex with monkeys and remember this......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The monkeys are already in DC.

Oh no, wait that is a bunch of baboons called a congress.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*FWC shuts down illegal monkey sales*

After two months of investigation, a black-market monkey operation in northwest Miami was closed down by a team of Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) officers and investigators.

Jorge A. Garcia (DOB 10/28/58) had been operating a business breeding and selling several species of monkeys.

"This business has been operating for seven years," said Capt. David Dipre, area investigations supervisor for the FWC. "We have been looking into it and were, fortunately, able to shut it down."

Anyone wishing to possess, exhibit or sell monkeys in Florida must be properly licensed. This ensures that the animals are treated humanely and kept in healthy conditions, and that all humans interacting with the animals remain safe.

"This business was not only selling the monkeys without a license, but selling them to unlicensed individuals as well," Dipre said. "So, people were receiving these animals without the proper training and knowledge to care for them. Also, the buyers were violating the law themselves, perhaps unknowingly."

Twenty-eight monkeys, as well as other wildlife, were seized and placed in licensed facilities.

The people running the operation face charges of possession of wildlife without a permit, sale of wildlife without a permit, sale or transfer of wildlife to an unlicensed person, caging violations and records-keeping violations. These could lead to fines and/or jail time.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

makes one wonder how many of these types of facilities are out there, seems like if there's something unusual to sell people will find a way to market it without regard to the laws..........one down, thanks for the info Glen.


----------

